# Swollen area on tummy



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello . 

Bonnie, one of my 1 year old barred rocks has an area a few inches from her vent that is irritated. Feathers are shortened or missing there looks to be some petechia and a small amount of what looks like ascites. She is well otherwise. Lays nearly every day and good energy level. Was a bugger to catch her! 

The rest of the girls look fine and I didn't see any critters that were large enough to see with the unaided eye. Going to give the coop a good clean and give the girls a sandbox. I slathered on some Vaseline but am otherwise at a loss. 

Any ideas? Thank You!!!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

As I research I am starting to believe that she has egg yolk perotinitis I'm suspecting that the feather loss at the site is due to irritation from the enlarged area rubbing on the roost or the edge of the laying box. I'm going to just continue to monitor her and drain off fluid and start abx if she worsens. I'm assuming that as long as she's acting healthy her eggs are safe to consume?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Her eggs should be okay. Just can't eat them of course when on antibiotics. Glad you were able to figure out what she has going on. Always something new to learn with these girls/guys.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks 7chicks. I've been so worried about her. I hope this resolves on its own.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i hope she gets better, keep us posted.


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

I think my Rhode Island Red Has the Sam thing. Im a newbie and don't understand the things u r doing medically to help your girl. I caught my girl at night and brought her inside washed and trimmed (sparse feather area) sprayed an analgesic spray on the area and some Tanactin incase it was a fungus. Now improvement really after a week. I took her out of the henhouse and washed her bottom again last nite. She has stayed on her own lately but still lays eggs. I'm very concerned for her!


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

Just realized that my"smart" phone changeged a few words... The short of it is that she doesn't seem better


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tammy, the thing that is making me suspect egg yolk peritonitis is the ascites in the area - it feels like a small squishy water balloon, slightly smaller in size than the palm of my hand. I googled everything I could think of and the bottom line was it was either heart/lung problems or peritonitis. I ruled out the heart lung issues because her breathing is fine and that issue is more common in fast growing meat birds. 

I didn't want to chase her down again today, but I was able to take a peek while she was eating some scratch - and the area looks larger and more swollen. And she seems to be waddling a bit. But she laid her egg per usual and otherwise seems OK. 

I'm pretty new to this too, and this is the first time any of my girls has had an illness of any sort. 

Does this sound like your RIR?



If the swelling continues I'm going to drain it (in a sterile manner) using an IV catheter...hope I don't have to.


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

My girl has mostly looked Very red and plucked. Now she's not walking around, eating, drinking... Just laying in the hen house


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor baby, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

Thank u! I do too! I think she may be endemic from mites. I posted "red hinny" and someone sent me a link


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

I meant to say anemic.......I'll let u know how she makes it thrru the night


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie hopped onto my lap today so I was able to check her out. The irritation has improved but she seems boggier than she did before. The swelling fits in my cupped hand and is soft and squishy. Since she is ok otherwise I think I'll continue with the vaseline and just let her be.


----------

